# Trek 1500 SLR Value?



## tenkerman

A co-worker is selling his 2007 Trek 1500. Full 27 speed 105 group, upgraded to Neuvation M28 Aero wheelset, SPD pedals, showroom clean except for 1 small scratch, needs no mechanical repairs, less than 1000 miles on the bike. Comes with Bontrager computer, frame mounted pump, and under seat bag with spares, etc. From what I've found, MSRP was about $1100 for this bike. He's asking $700. A bit high, but it's a good fit with good components and it really is "like new" (he's a bit obsessive-compulsive when it comes to his toys.). Knowing that a new decent entry level bike is going to cost more than this, where is a good price point to be at for the 1500? I'm thinking $600 but I'd like some input.


----------



## tenkerman

Took another look today. It's actually a mix of 105 & Ultegra. Any input?


----------



## [email protected]

I bought my 2007 1500 brand new at a year end close out for $899. It has a 105 FD and shifters with Ultegra RD and crank. It's been a good bike. I put a little over 22,000 miles on it before I bought a 2011 Madone 5.2 last year. I still have the 1500 and ride it occasionally when the weather is wet.

It has upgraded tires, wheels and seat, Look Keo Classic Pedals. If I were to sell it, I'd probably list it for $500. $700 seems a little high. If you can get he price down, it's a nice bike.


----------



## Brian22

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a 2007 Trek on Craigslist (i believe its a 1500 SLR) but how can you tell? I've seen similar pictures online of the Trek 1400, do you guys know what the difference is?


----------



## [email protected]

Brian22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a 2007 Trek on Craigslist (i believe its a 1500 SLR) but how can you tell? I've seen similar pictures online of the Trek 1400, do you guys know what the difference is?


It has "1500 SLR" painted on the frame. Also, if he or she gives you the serial number, you can go on the Trek website and check for sure.


----------



## Brian22

[email protected] said:


> It has "1500 SLR" painted on the frame. Also, if he or she gives you the serial number, you can go on the Trek website and check for sure.


Thanks for the quick reply! It doesn't have "1500 SLR" on it. Here's a link to the posted picture 

photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Ivanolivares/Mobile%20Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG_6273.jpg

Very confused. But getting the serial number is a great idea! Do you know where it's located in case they don't know.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Brian22 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! It doesn't have "1500 SLR" on it. Here's a link to the posted picture
> 
> photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Ivanolivares/Mobile%20Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG_6273.jpg
> 
> Very confused. But getting the serial number is a great idea! Do you know where it's located in case they don't know.
> 
> Thanks


That doesn't look like mine. Go on the Trek website. At the bottom, click on Bike Archives. You can enter a 2007 Trek 1500 and see what they look like. I have the red one. The serial numnber is on the bottom of the frame.


----------



## Brian22

[email protected] said:


> That doesn't look like mine. Go on the Trek website. At the bottom, click on Bike Archives. You can enter a 2007 Trek 1500 and see what they look like. I have the red one. The serial numnber is on the bottom of the frame.


Thanks! Didn't even notice that link. I think I found it, its a 2006 Trek 1500. I had another question, I was hoping you could help me out. Is there a Trek 1400 with the same color scheme? I've seen pictures online of Trek 1400s that look exactly like the 1500.


----------



## Brian22

Thanks Santo, You've been very helpful.


----------



## [email protected]

Brian22 said:


> Thanks! Didn't even notice that link. I think I found it, its a 2006 Trek 1500. I had another question, I was hoping you could help me out. Is there a Trek 1400 with the same color scheme? I've seen pictures online of Trek 1400s that look exactly like the 1500.


I didn't see any 1400's in the Archives (going back to 2003). Your safest bet is to have him send you the serial number and check with Trek. Although that looks similar to the 2006 1500, it doesn't have the Discovery Channel name like the archive photo and the drive train is different than the archive specifications.


----------



## Brian22

[email protected] said:


> I didn't see any 1400's in the Archives (going back to 2003). Your safest bet is to have him send you the serial number and check with Trek. Although that looks similar to the 2006 1500, it doesn't have the Discovery Channel name like the archive photo and the drive train is different than the archive specifications.


Ok. I'll do that. Thanks a lot Santo! The seller is posting the bike for $600. What do you think? It should be a lot lower right? It looks like he changed out the seat too.


----------



## [email protected]

Brian22 said:


> Ok. I'll do that. Thanks a lot Santo! The seller is posting the bike for $600. What do you think? It should be a lot lower right? It looks like he changed out the seat too.


Have you ridden the bike? I personally would not buy a bike I haven't ridden and inspected. The price does seem a little high.


----------



## tjholdemup

Brian22 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! It doesn't have "1500 SLR" on it. Here's a link to the posted picture
> 
> photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Ivanolivares/Mobile%20Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG_6273.jpg
> 
> Very confused. But getting the serial number is a great idea! Do you know where it's located in case they don't know.
> 
> Thanks


Dude I own that same bike. Look at the picture, SLR is written on the downtube. I'd have to look at the receipt, but I think it was a 2006 model I purchased at the end of the season.


----------

